# Will giant still grow?



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 24, 2010)

My giant Marble has developed jowls and the 2 male bumps behind the legs and puts out, I guess sperm packets or whatever that white thing is that is a v shaped slimey thing. He is only 3 feet and do hope he will continue to grow, he needs to be king over the other male and the female that bully him if they are put together. He huffs and everything like an adult male, but he is so small. He still sheds, but every 2 weeks I guess


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

How old is he ??


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am guessing either a year and a half


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

If he hibernates I would say yes he will still grow ... I don`t know if he will go four foot or not ... He looks like a fine lizard as is ... You should be proud ..


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 24, 2010)

i am very proud, he spends like 10 hours with me a day or more. Between him and my blue red mix are my favs, but i love all four of my lizards


----------



## carcharios (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful tegu! Lots of white on your specimen.


----------



## White_Lotus (Dec 27, 2010)

i have a giant that is also a year an a half and i think they just slow down growing because mine hit 3ft and slowed right down. Even though she's suppose to be 4ft long =/ reptile grow their entire life so slowly but surely! he sure is a handsome feller ^L^


----------



## chelvis (Dec 27, 2010)

I noticed that tegus seem to have two main growth spurts. One at about 2 months of age, you know that time when it seems like everyday they grow an inch and you can never feed them enough. This one ends with the first hibernation. Then another one hits at about a year and a half or so. I don't know why but looking back Bosco grew a foot in a year when he just before he hit two. This also seems to be whene some people have a hard time handling their tegus, could just be the teen years and its puberty hitting. Now Bosco is o gzz he is four and doesnt grow much anymore, maybe a little (his belly does not count).


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jan 7, 2011)

So its apparent that my tegu is growing, besides the fact that he can now get onto my bed and he is almost as big as the female that bullys him. To relax your concerns, those 2 are never together....never! I want my boy to grow as big as possible with as much tail possible and no scars, despite him loosing a toe to her already


----------



## eddyjack (Jan 9, 2011)

:-D Hey, if all we lose is a toe to our female friends, we should consider ourselves very fortunate! OH! Wait, :idea: you are talking about our Tegu's huh?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 10, 2011)

Tegus grow in spurts, and every tegu is different. It as depends on hibernation as well, a tegu that hibernates will not grow like one that doesn't. Tegus can reach adult size in three years, but IMO a fully mature tegu is a 5 year old.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jan 11, 2011)

ok cool, what are those double white things that come out whenever he poops? Looks like sperm packets of some sort


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

I am guessing they are urates ..That is how the critter pees ...


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to revive this post again, but marble has grown another 7 inches since I posted this at the end of december and its been 4 months. I measured him a short while back and he was 2 more inches and now 7. I am proud of him. soon he will be able to face the female bully saleen and her male rival andrew. I took andrews shed head scales and put them on marble and it showed that their heads are just about the same size, plus marble can eat a whole chicken egg now, where he can lift it into his mouth, crack it in there and swallow the shell and everything without the mess


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jun 24, 2011)

so i am reviving this post. Marble is now 3' 10 and very well behaved and well tamed still. Unfortunately, he is the only lizard i have now, but its a great enjoyment to watch him grow


----------



## james.w (Jun 24, 2011)

Wheres the pics???


----------

